# Looking for penpal for 6 yr old DC?



## loobop (Jan 28, 2005)

I am pasting this from another subforum (I thought I was putting it in natural living but accidentally went into mindful home management which is mostly about cleaning etc), so I am reposting...

Its been awhile since I have been on MDC, but my six yr old DD recently started an email account (its sweet, either I, or her grammy will send her photos etc occasionally). But then other wise we dont have much of a need to send her emails, and then she wants to check her email, but there is nothing new there for her. I used to have several penpals growing up, and its was fun, getting an idea of someone living somewhere different etc. So.....is there anybody who has a 6, 7 , 8 yr old who would like to share emails with my DD? She is bright and fun and has lots of interests. Interested in regular written penpal too, not just email, its just that she has been using email recently. Other than that, we dont use the PC much for the kids. Happy to converse with parents if you would like to know more about our philosophies etc,

I just got to thinking about this today and didnt want to simply google penpals for kids and run the risk of, well you know creepy online stuff. But I have been an MDC member for years and figured here and thebabywearer were a good place to look. Also, if you have read this far but think there is a better subforum I should post this, please let me know!! TIA.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

My daughter will be 6 this month but was tested at a second grade level so she would be more than capable of writing emails and such. I will ask her if she is interested later when she wakes up if you are interested. We also have webcam capabilities if that interest you as well. I know she loves to web cam with family members.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

My little boy might be interested. He's six also. I'll ask him and get in touch with you.


----------

